# HELP infected injection site



## musclebird (Nov 23, 2013)

I know its not the appropriate threadfor  this but there's a lot more traffic here, and I really need help. . .
So I've always had trouble with test 400 before I started mixing it with other oils, it would leave me crippled for weeks.. I was running mast and t400 and I decided to drop down to just trt dose of t 400 so I injected 200mg of test in my leg. I had forgot that the 400 had to be mixed... When I injected I only injected the oils probably a half inch into my quad... Maybe a little more... I usually go a full inch in. After the injection there was no pain, but the day after was pain and swelling... I then remembered how painful t400 was, I just ingnored it and now its 5 days after and its still really painful and red around the whole area, I herd and infection would be soft... But it feels hard to me... But the redness is like 6 inches by 6 inches around the site. So t400 half an inch in, half a çc should I go to the hospital or wait?


----------



## musclebird (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm on my phone so sorry for the horrible grammar but its all laggy and crap. If I go to emergabcy can I just say it started hurting over the week and not tell the Dr it was a steroid inj ? And whats the worst case scenario if I leave if for another day or two to see if it gets better? I have no fever or really sickness, I did have a head ache yesterday.. But Thats about it... The area just looks red, my leg feels warm and when I touch the redness it feels warmer then the rest of my leg, not by that much tho


----------



## musclebird (Nov 23, 2013)

I accidentally drew with the injecting pin, so i just re used it for the first time ever. The injection was fairly sterol but for some reason I had to use a lot of force to push the needle in, I was already a little in so I just injected in at around a half inch, and now its just really really swollen and painful, my one leg looks jacked compared to my other leg... Should I be okay to wait another day? It doesn't seem to be getting severely worse... But it turned red today.. I think it might be because my gf was irritating it last night and I slept on it?


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 23, 2013)

Does the redness have a distinct edge around it?  Doctors will usually mark the outline with an ink pen so you can see if it's growing the next day.  I would do this now and see where's it's at tomorrow.  If it's growing or not getting better I would schedule an appointment with your doc for Monday, I don't think this is an emergency room kind of thing.  Tell the doc it was a vitamin B injection.  That's perfectly legal and won't cause problems on you medical records.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh, and I've been lucky so far and never had a problem, but I picked up some cipro and amoxicillin from ADC just in case


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 23, 2013)

Agree with Rumpy on both counts. Need to know if the redness is expanding. If so, go to your Doc - no need for an emergency room - and yes, it was a Vit B shot. If its not expanding or hot to the touch you should be fine, just keep an eye on it.


----------



## musclebird (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey the man for the great idea! It does have a distinct edge, I'm marking it right now. And I'm in Canada so I doubt they even give two craps if it was a steroid inj but I just dont wanna lie and get it miss diagnosed, and I know people at the hospital... But yeah I guess I can say it was a b12 inj thx!


----------



## musclebird (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys. It weird cuz I wanna say that this inj isn't even as bad as some of my past t400 inj's. . . I've had them so bad that I couldn't even sit down. . . maybe this one is just more swollen because it was injected so shallow in my muscle


----------



## goodfella (Nov 23, 2013)

To be honest, if you only went in half a inch man, the gear may have not of hit your muscle even and is why it's hurting/swelling up. This would be the gear crystalizing which is causing the pain. You shud be going in atleast 3/4 of a inch I feel specially for thighs/quads. Personally I dont think it's a infection or see anything you could have done to cause a infection as long as you cleaned the top of yours vails and since you reused your needle that your draw with, is why it was hard to push in, cus it was a dolled needle from drawing with it. You'll just have to wait it out for a week and swelling will go down. Gets big and fat first before it can get better. This is based off my experience with infections and the issue your stating. No need to go to hospital.


----------



## goodfella (Nov 23, 2013)

musclebird said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. It weird cuz I wanna say that this inj isn't even as bad as some of my past t400 inj's. . . I've had them so bad that I couldn't even sit down. . . maybe this one is just more swollen because it was *injected so shallow in my muscle*



^^ thats exactly why!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 24, 2013)

Ice it frequently and you should see an improvement quicky.  Draw it's edge with a marker and of its bigger tomorrow hit the emergency room. 

This isn't an infection though. No fever no lethargy no feeling like shit


----------



## musclebird (Nov 24, 2013)

yeah thanks for the reply. i definitely got into the muscle tho because i have pretty low bf and thin skin on my legs, but i guess that's what you get for not going deep into the muscle! Ive read a lot on how medical science has bin wrong for so many years about sub q inj's not working as well as IM and that you can inject sub-q and have the test absorb just as well... so i figured what the hell, the needles in... who cares, as long as the oils in my leg it will get absorbed... i guess injecting test 400 shallow is a bad idea. I really hope its not an infection. i wiped my leg and the vial... and ive read that an infection should be really hot and soft when you press on it... and the issue on my leg feels really hard, and is disk shape, but i drew i line around it, i would imagine it would get worse and worse if it was an infection and the pain has stayed about a 7 or 6/ 10 for the last 5 days so ill see how it is tomorrow when i dont sleep on it or have my girlfriend crawling on it and crap like last night haha with is probably what caused the redness...


----------



## musclebird (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah nothing like like that and yeah i probably should ice it, i was afraid to in case it was caused by the test crystallizing, i figured cold would make it crystallize more? or is that complete bro science crap?


----------



## musclebird (Nov 24, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ice it frequently and you should see an improvement quicky.  Draw it's edge with a marker and of its bigger tomorrow hit the emergency room.
> 
> This isn't an infection though. No fever no lethargy no feeling like shit



Yeah nothing like like that and yeah i probably should ice it, i was afraid to in case it was caused by the test crystallizing, i figured cold would make it crystallize more? or is that complete bro science crap?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 24, 2013)

musclebird said:


> Yeah nothing like like that and yeah i probably should ice it, i was afraid to in case it was caused by the test crystallizing, i figured cold would make it crystallize more? or is that complete bro science crap?



I don't believe there is such a thing at all.


----------



## musclej (Nov 24, 2013)

I like keflex for any possibly bacterial issues. Going to the ER will get you quicker blood work results. They will look at your WBC  amd creatin and 2 sets of blood cultures. They will prescribe a broad spectrum antibiotic and the cultures take usually 72 hrs for results.  But get ahold of keflex and follow through with the full course. Good luck bro I get alot of patients with very similar situations here in the states


----------



## musclebird (Nov 24, 2013)

So when I woke up this morninging it had spread about a half inch past the line towards my foot, and now after working a 8 hour shift without a break, its about an inch past the marker, I didn't ice it or anything, but I guess I gotta go to emerge? Should I just say it was a b12 inj or say it was a self prescribed trt injection? Would there be a difference? Or even better can I just say I think I remember having a small piple there 2 weeks ago and it just gradually got worse and worse? I would really rather that... Or just that over the last 5 days it got worse and worse and I dont know what's up, cuz they'll do blood work and crap right? So it doesn't matter what made it infected.. I could just act clueless??


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 24, 2013)

I would go with vitamin B, that way they know it was a deep injection and not just a surface scratch, although I don't really know if that matters.  Here in the US, having AAS on your medical records can cause problems down the road, I have no idea about Canada.  The fact that it's spreading does sound like an infection though so I would get it looked it.  And you already have it outlined in ink so the doc can see how fast it spread.


----------



## musclebird (Nov 24, 2013)

I just think you need a prescription for b12 dont you?


----------



## musclebird (Nov 24, 2013)

I guess I'll tell the Dr that I've bin injecting vit b12 now for 4 months and this one went wrong? I'll tell him I boutgh the b12 online


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes, at least in the states you can buy injectable B 12 over the counter.  I got mine on amazon.


----------



## musclebird (Nov 24, 2013)

Call me a weirdo... But I'm actually gonna stop at the drug mart and ask for b12 and see what they say


----------



## musclebird (Nov 24, 2013)

On the way to the hospital, if they give it to me I'll actually bring the vial to the hospital and show the Dr and say o injected this haha


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 24, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p...eywords=b12+injectable&ie=UTF8&qid=1385335804


----------



## musclebird (Nov 25, 2013)

OMW to the hospital now guys! I'll keep ya posted, I'll try to take a video if they drain it


----------



## Galaxy (Nov 25, 2013)

Just so you know, it's perfectly legal to admit you do gear in Canada. Hell, you can even possess small amounts of it. It's a level 2 controlled substance like pot. So long as you have no intent of selling/distributing and you don't own a significant amount, chances are they'll let you go.

Just tell them it was an AAS injection, they won't give a shit, they're not there to ask questions, they're there to help you and get you better.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 25, 2013)

My guess is you'll get a shot of antibiotics and some pills to take home, probably a two week coarse.  But I guess we'll know soon enough.


----------



## musclebird (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah Thats what I thought. I told the triage nurse just now it was a b12, its just embarising . If the Dr question it being b12 I'll say it was self prescribed test inj, I'm scared that its not an infection and that its just an irritation that wouldn't occur with b12... So he won't even think twice and he'll diagnose it as an infection when its actually and irritation.... And then try to to drain it... When it can't even be drained... **** :s


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 25, 2013)

Good luck with it.  Let us know what happens


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 25, 2013)

I stay crippingly sore with thigh injects with 600mg/ml for TWO weeks

Hard lump, red; nothin crazy..just takes 2 weeks for soreness to leave


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 25, 2013)

Hulk, does the red patch grow?  I've never run 600 or anything close and I've never had 2 week pip so I have no idea what it's like.  His growing red spot with a distinct edge sounds like an infection to me, but I guess we'll know soon.


----------



## musclebird (Nov 25, 2013)

Its eextreamly swollen, and the red is only moving down my leg, not up or sideways like a irritation ... But its a hard lump, not soft so it could be an irritation, let ya know in probably 10-15 haha


----------



## musclebird (Nov 25, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> I stay crippingly sore with thigh injects with 600mg/ml for TWO weeks
> 
> Hard lump, red; nothin crazy..just takes 2 weeks for soreness to leave



I've had a lot of pip and this is just awful, but maybe this is why you dont go a half inch in


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 25, 2013)

musclebird said:


> Its eextreamly swollen, and the red is only moving down my leg, not up or sideways like a irritation ... But its a hard lump, not soft so it could be an irritation, let ya know in probably 10-15 haha



I had a red lump but it only lasted for a couple of days until it turned into a large bruise. After 2 weeks the bruise eventually cleared up.

Still have the pics i can post them up in here if you want to compare.

Mine was in the chest though and not as much liquid. It was test p.


----------



## musclebird (Nov 25, 2013)

Just saw the doc, he asked me if I was sure it was b12 and not a steroid haha so I said maybe  then explains the truth, I'm about to get an ultra sound done to see if there are fluids that need to be removed


----------



## musclebird (Nov 25, 2013)

12ccs of puss! And a 2 week antibiotic coarse haha


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 25, 2013)

FUN!  Hope you feel better soon.  What antibiotic did the give you?


----------



## musclebird (Nov 25, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> I stay crippingly sore with thigh injects with 600mg/ml for TWO weeks
> 
> Hard lump, red; nothin crazy..just takes 2 weeks for soreness to leave





Hero Swole said:


> I had a red lump but it only lasted for a couple of days until it turned into a large bruise. After 2 weeks the bruise eventually cleared up.
> 
> Still have the pics i can post them up in here if you want to compare.
> 
> Mine was in the chest though and not as much liquid. It was test p.



Mine ended up being this like 8 inch by 7 inch swollen circle on my leg, and where the actual needle went in it was swollen like an inch in height off my leg, you could feel like a golf ball in my leg, maybe a little bigger then a golf ball. My mass was hard and not soft. The Dr said with an im injection it wouldn't necisarily be soft because the puss is under the inflamed muscle, unlike an infection to the skin where it would be squishy... Good info cuz all these forums say an infection will soft. And I had no  or sickness. I asked him if I should and he said no... That you do not need a fever, he told me you don't always get a fever or sickness with an infection until its very late on (to late). Another thing., he said was that if the puss had not bin completely drained, it would not have healed with just anti biotics. So to those of you thinking you can fix your own infections if they happen... Probably not a good idea. My infection was pretty severe and I didn't know it... So to those of you who are Canadian with free health care, its probably a good idea to just go to the hospital, they'll just do an ultra sound to see if there's fluid, quick and painless ... And now because I left mine so long he told me there's a good chance it won't heal and that I will need to go back if/when it worsens to get my leg completely sliced open and stuffed with gozz  or however you spell it


----------



## musclebird (Nov 25, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> I stay crippingly sore with thigh injects with 600mg/ml for TWO weeks
> 
> Hard lump, red; nothin crazy..just takes 2 weeks for soreness to leave





Hero Swole said:


> I had a red lump but it only lasted for a couple of days until it turned into a large bruise. After 2 weeks the bruise eventually cleared up.
> 
> Still have the pics i can post them up in here if you want to compare.
> 
> Mine was in the chest though and not as much liquid. It was test p.





Rumpy said:


> FUN!  Hope you feel better soon.  What antibiotic did the give you?



Apo-cephalex 500mg 1 tab 4x daily, 40 tabs total (10 days)


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 25, 2013)

Good to know.  I just looked and ADC has 60 500mg for about $32 US

I'll probably add some to my next order.  I already have amoxicillin and cipro on hand, just in case


----------



## musclebird (Nov 25, 2013)

So what do you think guys... Do I throw away my test? It didn't cause me any infections before... Maybe its contaminated now..? Would I be a ****ing tool if I injected it again and got another infection? I guess I should just Huck the 1/2 bottle of 400 or doesn't the oil have like steral crap in it to kill bacteria... So it can't get contaminated


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 25, 2013)

There should be enough BA in it to keep it sterile.  My guess is there was something on the stopper or something on your skin.  You might have missed something when you were swabbing everything or you might have just been unlucky.  People get infections in hospitals all the time, even doctors with all the med shit in the world still have bad days.  If it were me, I would keep using it.  Besides, you're already on antibiotics.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2013)

It's not an infection he has no fever...


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 25, 2013)

I've had an infected cat bite without a fever.  Either way, it should be better in a few days


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> I've had an infected cat bite without a fever.  Either way, it should be better in a few days



Stop hoarding cats Rumpy it's weird and you smell like ammonia.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stop hoarding cats Rumpy it's weird and you smell like ammonia.



No, I smell like fresh cat pee, (and a little poo too I'm told), and I only have 9.  The one that bit me was a rescue cat we took care of for a little while.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2013)

I was in a house once with 85 cats. It burned my skin just standing there.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 25, 2013)

Both of you are weird as fcuk


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm working up to it POB.  I'll get there.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 25, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Hulk, does the red patch grow?  I've never run 600 or anything close and I've never had 2 week pip so I have no idea what it's like.  His growing red spot with a distinct edge sounds like an infection to me, but I guess we'll know soon.



Never does; you can tell its just inflammation

The pip only lasts two weeks if it's in my thighs and it's 1cc

600mg/ml was just a cost-savings experiment-I'll be sticking to Test E like always


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 25, 2013)

Get prescribed a tub of vicodin no one bats and eye. You ask for tinny bit of testosterone and everyone loses their mind.

Juicehead Problems


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 25, 2013)

fack tapatalk messept me up wrong post. wtf! this was for pobs thread


----------



## musclebird (Nov 26, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Good to know.  I just looked and ADC has 60 500mg for about $32 US
> 
> I'll probably add some to my next order.  I already have amoxicillin and cipro on hand, just in case



Man the Dr told me that if you get an infection, all the puss has to be drained or the infection won't go away. So if you self medicate antibiotics and you dont drain all the puss, your infections probably not gonna go away and because you exposed your infection to antibiotics and let it lives you'll have given your self a super-infection... Just something to think about. And to drin the puss he had to freeze my leg and jab a 18 gauge needle in my quaud bending it around horificly... I guess you in the states so a visit to the emerge costs you quite a bit of money?


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 26, 2013)

Depending on your insurance, yes, it can be really pricey.  I would schedule an appointment with my PCP for something like that.  I wonder if it would have made a difference if you treated it earlier?  But it's a good point, just eating handfuls of antibiotic might not be enough.


----------

